# At last - panther chameleon eggs



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

My mitsio's mated about 6 weeks ago now and finally this morning the female laid - all over the floor of the viv AROUND the nesting tub :roll:

This will be the first clutch from this pair and a bit of a mixed one - some of the eggs look gorgeous - nice and round and plump, while some of the eggs look a bit sketchy and are deeply dented - probably from being laid on the tiles rather than in the nice damp box, but fingers crossed they might rehydrate and the dents pop out. To be honest, I wouldn't be suprised if I loose a few of them, but its a pretty fair sized clutch so even if I only get a handful of babies that's good enough for me.


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

what substrate are you using as it looks very wet?

graeme


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

GAD58Y said:


> what substrate are you using as it looks very wet?
> 
> graeme


Its spaghnum moss - I left it quite wet deliberately to start with as the eggs were dried out from being all over the viv floor, and I'm hoping to rehydrate those that are dented. Hopefully over the next couple of hours they'll plump up so that later on this evening I can take the lid off the tub and the excess moisture can start to evaporate out overnight. Tried this before with some severly dehydrated senegal cham eggs a friend had and it revived about half of them, so hoping it will work here too. : victory:


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

thanks for info mate
do you incubate them in the moss? 
im using vermiculite at the moment and havnt heard of incubating them with moss before,so would like to see your results when they hatch.
what temp are you incubating them at?
good luck

thanks graeme


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

GAD58Y said:


> thanks for info mate
> do you incubate them in the moss?
> im using vermiculite at the moment and havnt heard of incubating them with moss before,so would like to see your results when they hatch.
> what temp are you incubating them at?
> ...


No worries - I prefer moss for two reasons - it contains tannins which can act as a natural antifungal and antibacterial, so it helps stop your eggs moulding, and also there is nothing more fiddly than trying to pick flakes of vermiculite off of a tiny damp wriggling hatchling :lol2:


I'll be incubating these at 72F for the first 3 months, then gradually increasing the temps to 78F to break diapause, at which point I should be able to determine how many have survived by candling them.


----------

